# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Lame questions about trading

## adam41

HI, i dont now where post this thread so i post here.
Hi i want start trading games "gold" for real money, games that interest me are Guild Wars 2 heart of thorns, Path of Exile, Runescape oldschool, Runescape 3.
My first question is how trade with other player "in game" in Guild Wars 2 heart of thorns, for example i have 150 gold to sell and what next(let's say he pay me by paypal, and we met in the game) how to give him gold(please short tutorial),
I read further that for such trade ban can be obtained what to do to avoid it?
Whether it is the frequency of such transactions, if so, how often do you communicate the currency in the game to not be banned?
I would ask you also about the tutorials for Path of Exile, Runescape oldschool, Runescape 3.
Maybe my questions are stupid and trivial, even though I would ask for your understanding.

Regards

----------


## D3Boost

You simply trade him the gold or whatever else you are selling to him in-game...why do you need a tutorial for that? Seems fairly simply and straight forward.

----------


## Sanahan1

Who Are Ya? is the same as the original. You have a set number of tries (eight in this case), and each one tells you something about what you and the target player have in common. When you first start the game, you see a blurry picture of a player. All of them will play in one of Europe's five top leagues: the Premier League, La Liga, Serie A, Ligue 1, or the Bundesliga. The game will tell you if your guess about a player's country, league, club, position, or age is right. Play Nerdle now

----------

